# Router Table Conundrum



## billybuck (Feb 13, 2010)

Is anyone familiar with or have any comments regarding the Rock Solid Heavyweight routing table, other recomendations...looking to purchase rather than build...after purchase I will build!
Thanks folks!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

Here's one that is rock solid but it will put a big hole in your billfold.

Amazon.com: CMT 999.500.02 Industrio Router Table System with Precision Fence, Phenolic Insert, Cabinet, Zero Clearance Inserts, Centering Tool and Insert Plate with 2 Aluminum Rings: Home Improvement

Amazon.com: CMT 999.501.09 Phenolic Router Top With Insert: Home Improvement

========





billybuck said:


> Is anyone familiar with or have any comments regarding the Rock Solid Heavyweight routing table, other recomendations...looking to purchase rather than build...after purchase I will build!
> Thanks folks!


----------

